# babywearing recalls and bad press, what can we do?



## almadianna (Jul 22, 2006)

so I am sure that many of us have been privy to the fact that there is some work being done to try and harm babywearing in general. I would like to have a thread where we can discuss, share, and try to help each other in seeing what we can do to help this situation.

so... what have you all done? what is still left to do? what CAN we do?


----------



## Kristine233 (Jul 15, 2003)

I don't have a babywearing aged child anymore (waaa!) but would love to support any effort to get positive awareness out and help fight against the bad (inaccurate) press that seems to be circulating a lot lately. I get infuriated with all the misinformation out there.


----------



## orangefoot (Oct 8, 2004)

Not so much positive as negative but I contacted an ebay seller who was selling one of the Premaxx bag slings like this:

Hi

I am a big fan of babywearing and have carried all four of my children in a variety of slings over the years. I would encourage all parents to carry their children close to them as I know how convenient and easy it is.

That said, would you consider removing the text in your listing that says that this sling is suitable for newborns?

This kind of bag sling has been the subject of warnings in the US due to the risk of suffocation for tiny babies and one, called the Infantino Sling Rider has been recalled.

They are fine for bigger babes and the hip carry is great for a toddler but tiny weeny babies can end up in unsafe positions within the bag.

You can read more here here

http://babyslingsafety.blogspot.com/

With best wishes
Rachel

All I got in response was this: I just sell the product, thank you for contacting me.

Aaaargh! What can you do?


----------



## Mom2M (Sep 23, 2006)

I found one selling a sling rider on craigslist and contacted her to tell her it was recalled and a little about safe babywearing. She took it right down.
You can flag a posting for recalled items on craigslist, can you do that on ebay?

I also wear DD all the time at stores, etc...and get a lot of people talking to me and saying how content she is, how comfortable she looks, etc...so each time I talk about how great it is for us and if they ask about other slings or wraps I give them as much info as I can.
Sometimes people will say how they wished they had these things when their kids were babies and I tell them how babywearing has been around for a long time, it's only the fancy styles that are new, lol. I can slip in something about how there is a type of sling that is dangerous because of the way it was designed and how it is good that there are so many safe options.

I guess that is my way of trying to get the word out that babywearing is awesome!


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

I am still trying to feel out the situation. I've heard the buzz, but not yet seen the follow through from the big-wigs. BUT if it's going to be as bad as the buzz says, I'm not sure what lowly old us can do, ya know?

-Angela


----------



## Carlyle (Mar 31, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *orangefoot* 
You can read more here here

http://babyslingsafety.blogspot.com/

I dunno what we can do in the macro-world, but your link really helped me...thanks!


----------



## SaRaiMelting (Dec 17, 2010)

So what slings are recalled or considered dangerous? What factors make a sling unsuitable and unsafe?


----------

